# Just Venting....Crazy Neighbor



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

It was a beautiful day so I thought finally I can take my horse for a ride without both of us sweating like crazy. Got him all saddled up and he was ready to go. Our property is 100 acres so I have lots of riding space. At the front of the property, there are a couple 5 acre tracks with houses on them. In one house, lives my "crazy neighbor" (well I'd love to call him other things but I beleive this is a family forum ) So any ways, Rebel and I take off on our nice ride. I see my crazy neighbor out in his yard with some friends. I ride around our property and then cross a small dirt road that leads me behind his property. Not on his property, but our property butts up against his. The (edited) waits until I get almost directly behind his property to go into his house, get his gun and just starts firing!!! Are you freak'in kidding me! What a butt head. Its not like he couldn't see me. Its not like they were target practicing before I got there. And, i don't know about you, but guns make my horse very nervous. It took all I had to keep him calm enough to get back to my barn in one piece. And, not a darn thing I can do about it. We're in the county, he is on his property......I'm sure him and his ******* buddies got a great laugh. :hair


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes what a "not nice" person. Sorry he has to be your neighbor. Ignore him the best you can (I wouldnt give him the pleasure), poor horse... I dont have horses but any of my animals would freak out (my dogs wouldnt be very forgiving).


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Saddle your horse again in the morning. Ride back by his house again, don't take your horse to the barn even if he shoots again. News of this will eventually get out in the community and he'll be the bad guy and you won't. One of his ******* buddies has a decent parent or grand Parent that will straighten him out for you. if you don't ride back by there he wins, saddle up and protect your rights.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You may be able to counter condition your horse against the noise. You have someone feed him something he would be anxious to eat, or even just hay to a hungry horse. Shoot the gun well away from the horse, far enough that he would alert, but not worry about it. Every day shoot it a little closer. This is how hunting dogs are conditioned to shooting. Right, you should not have to do this, but it is a better alternative than your horse getting spooked.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I am speachless. What a jerk.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Get the horse used to the sound of guns, probably also wild engine noises, because he "thinks" this is funny. They sell CDs that have MANY noises to help get horses conditioned to sounds they meet in many situations. Shows, Parades, out on the streets for Police horses. The company is called Spook Less, here is the site:

http://www.spookless.com/

You can read what noises are on the CD, choose what you think most useful to help your situation. Play the CD at a very low level when horse is stalled, eating, so can get used to the sounds. As time passes, you turn up the volume, move the player outside while you are riding horse close by to keep him behaving while noise goes on.

You are doing this training for YOU, your HORSE, to prevent horse making bad choices that could hurt you in the future. Could be helpful in many other situations you might take him into! Well worth the investment of money and time to get him OVER being silly for loud noises. You can't stop the idiot, and he WILL make your life miserable if he can see it bothering you and horse. If horse quits acting up, guy loses all the fun so maybe he will quit doing stuff. Unlikely, but possible.

There are ALWAYS wackos around, protect yourself by getting horse OVER his fear of the noises with calm training at home.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for that link! I'll definitely be looking into those.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

There are acreage limits that you are allowed to shoot on. Here where we live, it is 10 acre as or larger can be shot on, but 5 acres would have been a sheriff visit to that crank of a neighbor you have.

I had a mare shot and killed by my old neighbor. They were on a large enough piece of property, but they kept shooting (on purpose) over the pond and over my fence line. My mare was a 3 year old TB, and she had no experience with gunshots. She spoked and ran back and forth on the fence line, eventually getting hit. 

5 acres sounds small to be able to shoot on....just my thought.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

This is being discussed on a horse board I'm on. 

http://www.nj.com/hunterdon-county-democrat/index.ssf/2014/07/stray_bullet_from_high-powered.html


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

dizzy said:


> This is being discussed on a horse board I'm on.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/hunterdon-county-democrat/index.ssf/2014/07/stray_bullet_from_high-powered.html


How sad. I hope the mare pulls through and is able to go on to her breeding career. 

My mare was intentionally shot. Our neighbors had an older teenage son with a mental issue and they still allowed he and his friends to shoot on their property. The boys thought it was funny that the horses spooked so hard when the bullets hit trees or ground near them, plus they were trying to get bullets to ricochet off the pond surface they were shooting into. My poor girl was only with me for three weeks....she was a rescue that my vet had me take, she had been badly abused and neglected for 2 years, she finally had a good home and care to last her a lifetime. She was a beautiful girl whose life was cut short by a danged fool. I own guns, but know how to use them and would never, ever use one to play games with as the boys who killed my mare did. Because we could not prove who had sent that bullet into her side, the sheriff couldn't do anything but ticket them for unlawfully shooting close to our fence line.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

rambotex said:


> Saddle your horse again in the morning. Ride back by his house again, don't take your horse to the barn even if he shoots again. News of this will eventually get out in the community and he'll be the bad guy and you won't. One of his ******* buddies has a decent parent or grand Parent that will straighten him out for you. if you don't ride back by there he wins, saddle up and protect your rights.


I don't think this a contest with a winner and a loser. His behavior is dangerous and is probably illegal. I would encourage you to report this to the police. Your not-so-nice neighbor might think you're taunting him. If so, things could end up much worse. 

Call the cops right away when this happens again. If nothing else, there will be a record of his behavior. I would also suggest keeping a journal of the dates, times of day and his specific behavior. That way you can tell the police he shot towards your property a specific number of times instead of saying something like a couple or a lot of times. 

Don't take a chance with the lives of your family and friends or your critters. Did you call the cops? Even if you haven't started journaling law enforcement needs to know. Keep safe.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

You really need to let the sheriff know and look up the distance allowed between homes. I have 6 acres and because the the distance between home no one can shoot guns here. No mater I would call the sheriff for sure. Thats just wrong!


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I understand the advice of calling the Sheriff but they can't be out there all the time. She has 100 acres that could be set on fire and there's no way to prove anything. I'm a guy but I would ride right back by there and show him he wasn't going to intimidate me. If he kept it up I'd then call the law.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm torn on this one and can fully understand why the OP is venting. We spend time training horses and we try to make sure that they are exposed to as many things as possible but it's also impossible to ensure that they are exposed to absolutely everything, including people unaware of horses. 

When these things arise, I look upon them as a training opportunity and just assume that the person causing the event is just not horse aware but if there is a second time, I will take the opportunity to have a discussion with the source of the problem and clear things up pretty quick.


----------



## ToshRunner (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not going to write that the following is easy, or even possible for you to do on horseback with a nervous horse, but the cell phone is one of the best inventions to be brought to civilian life. If there is a chance that you can video tape this guy being...rude...without even his notice, you have more of a leg to stand on should he be doing these things directly on purpose. 

Maybe if you have buddies you can ride with, they can help watch your back too.

TR


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Report it to the authorities.

I can sympathize with you. I had a neighbor that every time I rode by his property if he was outside he would wait till my horse was on the road even with his car (even if I was riding on the far side of the road) and rev the engine suddenly. I was dumped by her spooking and rearing more than once.

There is no cure for stupid. 

Your only alternative may be to avoid trails near his line of shot. Nothing is worth a bullet in your self or your horse.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

In many places it is illegal to delibrately frighten a horse. A hold over from the horse and buggy days but a useful one to keep in mind.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Where we are, we can't shoot if we are closer than 500ft from a main road. Unless we are defending the property.

I agree with desensitizing the horse to guns. 

I'd still call the cops and find out if there is actually nothing you can do or maybe there is and you just have to look for it.


----------



## Pohlsfarrier (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been a farrier for 25 years and I wish this was the first that I've heard this one. It's always a delicate balance when dealing with those types of folks. There is also no excuse what so ever for endangering you or anyone else like that. Once a round is unleashed it must come down somewhere if not fired straight into the ground. Not only that he is willfully trying to get you hurt and that behavior is not tolerable. I would recommend talking to the sheriff's department. Make sure they understand the negligent nature of his fire arm behavior. Let them make recommendations as to your actions. As for your other folks in that vicinity, I would be concerned as well about that sort of behavior too.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Be cautious.
My first reaction is to up the ante. But remember that always: push comes to shove. If you are willing to counter whatever he does until he gives up, then go for it. But when dealing with a nut case, best to let the law do it. 
Trouble is, many police would rather not stir things up, write reports, talk to mean people, you know, do their job. But once you report it and demand they keep a record of your complaint, they should understand that they will have to act the next time. No cop wants to ignore a complaint and then when everything goes sideways, it shows up that they knew and should have done something earlier.
Sort of like the incident in Michigan where a jogger was killed by a pair of dogs. Serious questions raised when the news got out that these dogs had bitten two other people previously. Cops have to answer why they didn't do their jobs.
Also helps to have a report when the neighbor tries to accuse you of doing something you didn't do.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like one of my neighbors here... they shoot when on and on to my property and thinks its funny to shoot at me when I am around my horses or riding my horses.
My property is posted.... and bullets don't stop at the property line.

Last time he did that... I started bellowing at him.... told him, if me OR my Horse gets shot, he will have to deal with my husband. 
Could hear the bullets going by my head, I was sooo tempted to ride him down, as the horse I was riding that time, would happily go over the top of a person. But I didn't. 

In this area, unless you are related to the police, forget any help. The Good Old' boys club is alive and well in this area.

Get a small video camera, take photos, lots of video with sound if you can.
Hopefully your police will do their jobs. 

Just don't understand people. Please stay safe!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

This is sad to hear about, especially that police are not helpful in these type situations. I can guarantee that if I call my local sheriff's department about someone shooting at either me, my horses, or over a fence line of my ranch, they would respond immediately and perceive it as a real and viable threat. They would not hesitate to tell the offender that once more means jail time. 

Hopefully there are more cops on the good side of folks like us than on the bad side. We need them for situations like this. I own guns, have no problem using on them if necessary, but prefer to bring the police in on matters outside of the minor trespass of an unwanted critter on my place.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Only place I have lived in the US, where it is like this. 

Pretty sad in my books... nor was I brought up in this kind of environment. Came to a shock, when I asked Animal/aka the Police to come get a hunt dog that was running my animals down. Lets just say that didn't go well. Long story short...They have proven to me, they won't help and they can't be trusted.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

bergere said:


> Only place I have lived in the US, where it is like this.
> 
> Pretty sad in my books... nor was I brought up in this kind of environment. Came to a shock, when I asked Animal/aka the Police to come get a hunt dog that was running my animals down. Lets just say that didn't go well. Long story short...They have proven to me, they won't help and they can't be trusted.


Can you call the State Police rather than local LE? There's a bit of the good ol' boy crap up here with the Sheriff's Office but not with the Troopers.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You know, the Farrier does a State Trooper's Mules hooves... he said I should go introduce myself, as the Farrier knows what kinds of problems I am dealing with. They are not too far from here.

Just haven't figured out how to go up to someone's house and say Hi.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Throw in the Farrier's name as you start to introduce yourself. "Thor Hammer told me I should come introduce myself, when he was working on my horses. He said you were a State Trooper and I need some help with a problem situation at my farm." Then tell him your name and ask if this is a good time to talk? And you go from there.

He may or may not be busy, you may have to introduce yourself to someone else in the family if he is not home, have him get back with you.

But sounds like you have a TERRIBLE issue in the neighbor situation, so you act adult and get HELP from a person in the Law Enforcement Agency business. Glad you could face the idiot shooter, probably kept you from being killed by moving as I would have done and got in the path of a bullet!

 It sure won't improve without outside intervention, if he was that blatant about shooting at you. Better to get brave and ask, than take a hit or die from his antics, or lose animals to him. Sounds like he needs medication or confinement to protect the public. Any newspapers or TV News programs who would be interested in law breaker stories to bring the issue to public attention, get the Sheriff prodded into action?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My DH is a cop and a firearms instructor in Northern VA, and they wouldn't stand for anyone shooting at someone or their animals :flame: But I do know that in some parts of the state, things are different....

I second talking to the State Police. You could introduce yourself to the guy your farrier was talking about, or you could go to the local State PD office and talk to them there about the situation. Explain exactly what happened, that you talked to the Sheriff and got blown off, and that you fear for your safety and the safety of your animals - but mostly for YOUR safety (that will register more than concern about animals IMO). See if they can do something to help you out.


----------

